# Trail Obstacles



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

So after a good bit of reading I've decided to use my 2 acres to build a small fast loop. I suck at clearing obstacles on the trail and I want to get faster. I have no real interest in jumping but I do need to get comfortable clearing drop offs. And I have the perfect spot to build one. I also plan to practice tree hopping. I'm also thinking a small rock garden down the road would fit in nicely.

What I'm hoping all of you can provide is pictures. I would love to see your favorite well build trail obstacle for ideas and inspiration.

Xethur


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

This forum if full of pictures that you want to see. Browse a little.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

There really is no limit to what you put into your own trail, other than space and terrain. No-one can show you a TTF (technical trail feature) you should put into your trail, because they aren't generic structures. You work out what you want, where to put it as the terrain allows and you build it with what the land provides (unless you want to spend big on imported building materials). Twists, fast turns, drops, rocks, skinny rides - go for it.

You have very little space. A relaxed and undulating pump track would offer best bang for building effort, skills training and fitness potential. Build the rhythm to your bike (24" will be very different to 29") and it could train you well.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Scroll through this thread:
_TTF (Technical Trail Feature) / Freeride BUILD thread ---> inspiration _
TTF (Technical Trail Feature) / Freeride BUILD thread ---> inspiration

Does your property have any down-slants to land on?


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

At Slocaus. Have been. Some good stuff here. Also been reading up on how to builds substitutable trails.

At Ridn. Fitness isn't really the goal. I'm pretty happy with were I'm at. My work involves a bit of strength and a lot of endurance. What I'm not happy with is my confidence level on the trails. I recently gave up all my hobbies except mtb because of money (got sick of buying cheap stuff for expensive hobbies) so I want to be better at my only hobby. 

At cmc. I don't but I'm already planning on building a landing ramp. Thank you for the link and picture.

Plans so far involve a 5' drop, the landing ramp, a 30' rock garden, a high speed 90° berm, a 18" log hop, and steps down or up. I expect the landing ramp will be the most difficult to get right. The rest seem fairly straight forward although I'm still working on how to keep the berm drained. I'm thinking a channel on the inside of the corner to a pipe through the berm to keep the water flowing downhill.

Xethur


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

yours truly on one of the ones we built...


__
https://flic.kr/p/4

And this. I designed it to be easily rideable for non jumpers but also jumpable :
https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6144/6015955246_9264404268_b.jpg

Pacebend in The Statesman...


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

Broke ground today. started by working one of the sections that require the most work. Carved the slope into the rocks. Golf ball is in the rocks for reference. I'm open for any critiques.



























Xethur


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

More work today. No the drop isn't finished yet.




















Xethur


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

Nothing on a trail is a obstacle but a potential adrenalin rush.

I do ride local BMX tracks quite often and have a blast!


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

I totally agree and adrenaline is one of the main reasons I bike, but there is a huge difference in that rush depending on how ride an obstacle. Think crash vs slow and jerky vs smooth and fast. Smooth and fast is my goal.

Xethur


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I think your rock garden might be a bit too smooth to give you much benefit, as you can probably just roll through it. Maybe mix in some larger rocks to make it harder to hold a line without putting some body english into it; rocks that are big enough that you can't just auto-pilot over them in the saddle using nothing but momentum. You'll learn more that way IMO.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

At slap, I agree. It will work for now, although I plan to make it a bit longer. Long term plans are to cover the smaller rocks with a few inches of sand and then a layer of larger rocks. That is the lowest point of my trail so the more rocks and sand the better. I plan to talk to the farmer down the road about the rock piles on the side of his fields.

At Jeff. Thank you.

Xethur


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Xethur said:


> I plan to talk to the farmer down the road about the rock piles on the side of his fields.


Good idea - we've got some of those worked into our local trails too.


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

Chunks of concrete usually can be had pretty easy, there are many trails I have ridden along river sides that prices of concrete were used to controll erosion. Mostly sidewalks, roads and bridges that were retired.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You mention making the rock garden longer. While it does need to be extended across the low area further, I think it should also be brought uphill at the start, also. As you ride through it (either direction, I expect you'll ride it both ways), you will splash/drip water farther uphill from the crossing (assuming that drainage has water at times) and that water can cause problems where it meets the tread.

You also don't want to completely block the flow of water with your rock work. That will cause more drainage problems elsewhere that you will probably have to fix. You'll want to work in some dedicated place for the water to flow through/across your rocks. That will mean digging the area out and sinking them in so you get a channel across the trail that drains. I'm not sure that doing a two-layer thing with the rocks will necessarily work as well as you want. You should mix up big rocks (as anchors and technical features) with the small ones (that will move easily unless they are anchored well). The best way to do that will be to sink the rocks into the ground. You'll want to find rocks that are too big to move with just one or two people. Something that takes come-alongs, pry bars, and multiple bodies to move. Any sand you put in there is going to get washed away in the next storm. I'd avoid it.


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

Or burry a couple sections of 6" pic in there.


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like a good start. Is that untreated wood? May want to put some kind of stain or sealer on it so it will last. 

Also, if once you master that drop, if you want something bigger, you could work with that big stump next to your drop. Use a chainsaw to cut it to the height you want, build a ramp up onto it, then a dirt transition on the back side.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I obviously can't see the terrain very well in the picture, but it looks like you might over-clear most of the "landing" of the slant. I personally like drops that start back on the flat area, then there's a gap to get to the downslant. That way your bike and body get to use all of the landing.

An example we did... very flat dirt launch (but could be wood) set back about 12-13 feet from the ravine landing.
Pflugerville Trails on Vimeo

I know these is a lot bigger than what you're aiming for, but still, the principle is there.... My club www.Freeride512.com built these:


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

At Nate. I'm going to stick with my plan for now and if I need to I'll change it down the road. There are two reasons for that. First is the way my property drains. I have about 8" of loamy top soil and under that it's all sand. If the sand washes out I do seem to have an unlimited supply. The top soil gets muddy after a rain but there is never any standing water and it dries out quickly. The second is that it's just me working on this with no way to procure large rocks. 

At twd. Going to seal it come spring. I want it to weather a bit first. I have already sunk the screws and filled the holes with silicone. I doubt I'll ever need or want a larger drop. I am riding rigid after all.

At cmc. I've got about 5 hours worth of dirt in front of the jump now. It's got almost no gap and extends about 20' so I can start slow and work up speed up over time. Obviously the faster I ride it the further I will drop. I'll post pictures when I quit being lazy and get out with the camera.

Xethur


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

Back on the grind now that snow is gone. Added some dirt to the dirt I had already moved in front of the drop. Finally got a picture of the landing, Which doesn't want to load.

Files were corrupt. Salvaged what I could


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

tighten up your rungs. They will last longer if the force of your tires is more evenly distributed


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

That landing ramp needs to be much wider. I know all to well that narrow landings do not work. Just my .02
Your work is looking good, keep it up.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

Neither of those are finished. The platform only has half the rungs and there is plenty more dirt to be moved. I'm in the habit of taking a picture when I wrap up for the day.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

So my doctor confirmed my suspicion today that I have a hernia. I decided to celebrate my condition by moving 200+lbs of sand, 12 tires, digging 8 post holes, and pounding 13 posts into the ground. 




















I had initially planned to use sand bags for my berm, but those cost money and someone mentioned using tires on their trail which got me thinking. I still have to move a lot of dirt for the slope and transitions, and dig the channel to drain to the pvc pipe. Overall though its a good start. I also widened the landing for the drop and applied grass seed. I'll get pictures of that sooner or later.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Xethur said:


> So my doctor confirmed my suspicion today that I have a hernia. I decided to celebrate my condition by moving 200+lbs of sand, 12 tires, digging 8 post holes, and pounding 13 posts into the ground.


I don't think thats how its supposed to work.

I'm just signing up here for ideas as I begin work on my trail.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

Fargo1 said:


> I don't think thats how its supposed to work.
> 
> I'm just signing up here for ideas as I begin work on my trail.


Probably not, but once I get cut open everything goes on hold for several weeks until I heal. I'll have more pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

Made the trail ridable today. The only thing left to do at this point is pick up 4 8' 2x8s to finish the drop. There is a ride around for the drop so I'm going to start treading in the trail. Not today though. I'm to exhausted to even consider riding. I'm sure there is some fine tuning to do, but I need to ride it a few time first to get a feel for what needs dialed in. Eventually the rock garden will get bigger and I'll find a bigger tree to put across the trail to practice tree hopping. This is probably another never ending project to add to my list.

A comparison shot of the drop.














The berm.













Log Hop


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like the tire berm.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you Trail Ninja.

Got the drop finished today. Just needs some sealent.







Rode the trail about 8 times. I didn't ride the drop. I had just worked up the courage and my chain snapped. Go figure. The rest of the trail feels just right. My phone's tracking app thinks the trail is 800'. The berm worked perfectly. You hit the transition and it feels like your going to go right over and then you lean in and the berm sucks you right around. The flow feels good, but I can't wait till the tread is worn in.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

So my trail is treading in nicely. So far I've only attempted the drop once and that ended in a spectacular tumble. Did some research and discovered that I need to practice manualing before I attempt again. Go figure, but the reason I built this trail was to improve my skills or lack there of. Good thing I crash well.


----------



## VtVolk (Jul 11, 2011)

Great looking trail! I really like that berm.

For the drop, try hitting it fast and pushing the bike away from you as you shoot off the lip, kind of like pushing a really heavy shopping cart. That usually helps keep the front wheel from dropping as quickly, and gets your body in a better stance to absorb the landing, even if your are a little heavy on the nose end.

Manualing off the drop would indeed be steezy, but definitely a more advanced move!


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

I should have clarified that better. I plan to practice manualing in order to master the body english that will allow me to control the bike the way I need to.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

So the ability to land still eludes me. I know the drop is rideable due to my crazy riding buddy who prefers to be airborne. I have found I am awful at riding once the tires leave the ground. So I modified the drop to make it roll-able. Other then that the trail has served its intention well.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Xethur said:


> So the ability to land still eludes me. I know the drop is rideable due to my crazy riding buddy who prefers to be airborne. I have found I am awful at riding once the tires leave the ground. So I modified the drop to make it roll-able. Other then that the trail has served its intention well.


So, I would guess that when he lands, he lands way out on the almost-flat area, right?

Notice this a lot when people build drops the first time. They don't set them back at all from the slant. The end of the platform should be like 6 - 12+ feet back from where the start of the "landing" is. That way, you actually land on the slant.



I know you're not wanting it at this level, bu the principle is still there. The platform was set back like 13-15' feet in these.... But even if you did like 6'.... 

















Angelfire Bike Park May 23-26
26%202014/048_zpsf84b9fe6.jpg[/IMG]

I grabbed these pics from Google Images. At Winter Park, Trestle Bike Park, there are quite a few platform drops that have a "ride-down" option... but they're still set back from a dirt slant landing...

Winter Park, Trestle "No Quarter"


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

He actually lands a few feet in front of the roll over ramp. I would totally agree with you, but in this case there is no way to build any more speed over the drop due to the slight climb to the drop.

Thank you for the pictures. I do hope to build some like those down the road. I especially like the last two.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------

